# Hen with chronic pasty butt.



## Missouri314

I have a 2 year old hen that has had pasty butt for the last 2-3 months. I bathe her bottom a lot but it is not clearing up. I do not see any worms and just gave a dose of dewormer and still no improvement. Any clues? She seems otherwise fine. I'm worried when spring gets in full swing I'll have a maggot problem.


----------



## Apyl

Have you tried to trim the feathers around her cloaca ? It may help if there were no feathers for the waste to get attached to. It wont hurt her to trim them.


----------



## Missouri314

That was my next step. I have not done it yet. It is really not pasty butt, just messy poop butt. I just think things are not digesting properly.
Thanks!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

One of the things that can cause feces to collect around the vent of a chicken, if it has been determined that they don’t have mites or lice, is a condition called “vent gleet.” This is caused by a fungal infection that can be treated in one of several ways. The first thing to try is to introduce probiotics to their diet, and the easiest way to do that is by adding yogurt to the feed. Chickens love yogurt, and will eat it up quickly. 

Often doing this for several days in a row will bring their systems into balance enough so that the feces will begin to go away from their vent area. (You can always bathe them as well, so you can see if new fecal deposits are being made.) 
As well, 1 clove of garlic (1/4 teaspoon dried) per gallon of water is an additional treatment that should not affect the taste of the eggs, although a higher amount will work faster (but will make the eggs rather garlicy.)

In the case of more stubborn infections, you might try a topical application of one of the creams used for athlete’s foot, which will often stop this in its tracks. 

If however you have an extremely persistant case of vent gleet, you may need to dose your flock with either Copper Sulfate or Nystatin. Copper Sulfate is available from places like First State Veterinary Supply, while Nystatin might be obtained from a vet or your doctor.

Good luck with it!


----------



## 7chicks

My Macie has the good ole poopy butt syndrome too since she was a wee one. Just that the hiney feathers like to collect it so it packs in and around her vent. I just cut those feathers out of the way periodically and she's good to go again. Going on 3 yrs of this with her. Oh for the love of my girls. What I won't do for them. Even regular "butt cuts."


----------



## Missouri314

Thanks! I'll try the yogurt ASAP. I have athletes foot cream as well, I will check again for mites/lice but I have not seen any sign of either.


----------



## ReTIRED

An additional thing to consider...is a change in FEED ....AND _perhaps _some RAW ( umpasteurized ) Apple Cider Vinegar
..... in the water that is available.
I LIKE the Probiotic suggestion ( LIVE Yogurt ) *!
*NOW that Spring is _supposedly _here.....Some fresh Alfalfa might be good also.
Because of a planting YEARS AGO....Alfalfa grows WILD near my Front Fence. I often just grab a few handfuls and THROW it to my chickens. GOOD for them and they really go for it !
BASICALLY...I _suspect _that the "problem" is DIET.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

I agree, the raw ACV is always the best, but trying to find it is sometimes hard. Usually a health food store is the only place I can find it around here, and it's not cheap! But having the "mother" means there are all the good healthy benefits that come with it, and ReTIRED is right, they're well worth it!


----------



## Missouri314

I did switch feeds and switched the kind of scratch I was using (not daily). I am trying yogurt today and rechecking for mites/lice. It has been raining hard for 2 days here, so everything is wet and muddy. I'll give her a bath and go with yogurt for now.


----------



## Missouri314

So here is what I have done so far: Change Feed, Bathe, trim feathers, completely cleaned coup and gave the whole thing a healthy dose of DE, I sprayed the roost with chemical to kill mites (even though I still see no sign of them), I started yogurt today. 

Question: Her vent area is very red. Should I try athletes food cream? or Cortisone cream?

I really appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Missouri314

One more thing I cannot find "raw" ACV. I will keep looking.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Missouri314 said:


> One more thing I cannot find "raw" ACV. I will keep looking.


The only place I've found it is in a health food store. And it's not cheap!


----------



## Missouri314

Update! First day without rain and cold cold temperatures. I went out to wash her vent area again and Holy Smoke! Seems to be completely cleared. I'm convinced it was the probiotics. I have been using them every day since you suggested them and I have to say I did not think it would make any difference at all. Thank you for all your good advice!


----------

